# cost centre



## Encolpius

Sziasztok, hogy van magyarul, hogy *cost centre*? Vállalatoknál vannak ilyen osztályok. Itt megtalálható az egész definíciója. Gondoltam, költségosztály, de nem találtam sok példát erre a neten és ilyen magyar szavakat életemben nem használtam. Köszi. Enc.


----------



## Zsanna

A _költségosztály_ mint kifejezés jól hangzik, de nem hiszem, hogy a _cost centre_ megfelelője lenne ténylegesen... A Pénzügyi szótáram (2005-ös kiadású) szerint *költséghely* ill. *költségközpont* a megfelelője. Az 1991-es külkereskedelmi szótár csupán a *költséghely*et adja meg.

Ez utóbbira ad magyarázatot a te linkeddel összeegyeztethetően a következő idézet (az oldal itt):
*A költségek költséghelyenkénti elszámolásának főbb céljai*

az elkülönített szervezeti egységek költségeinek tervezése, tényleges költségeinek gyűjtése, elemzése révén a tevékenységek értékelése
a vállalkozás költséggazdálkodásának segítése
az e köre tartozó költségeknek termékekre történő áttételezése, illetve termékre (költségviselőkre) történő felosztásának biztosítása


----------



## Encolpius

Köszi, Zsanna.


----------

